# Solved: Burned dvd won't play in my dvd player



## DesperateDan (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, I burned a dvd with Imgburn, the burned disk plays in my pc but not in my standalone dvd player I have burned video's before with Imgburn and played them in my dvd player, I burned the same video file with nerovision and it plays fine in my dvd player, when I looked at the burned disk, only a quarter of the disk is burned and it only took a few minutes to burn, this is my Imgburn log, I don't know how the smiley got on the log I didn't put it there.

//****************************************\\ 
; ImgBurn Version 2.4.1.0 - Log 
; Saturday, 10 May 2008, 19:37:37 
; \\****************************************// 
; 
; 
I 19:27:12 ImgBurn Version 2.4.1.0 started! 
I 19:27:12 Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600 : Service Pack 2) 
I 19:27:12 Total Physical Memory: 2,030,812 KB - Available: 1,503,272 KB 
I 19:27:12 Initialising SPTI... 
I 19:27:12 Searching for SCSI / ATAPI devices... 
I 19:27:12 Found 1 DVD-ROM and 1 DVD±RW! 
I 19:27:46 Operation Started! 
I 19:27:46 Building Image Tree... 
I 19:27:46 Checking Directory Depth... 
I 19:27:46 Calculating Totals... 
I 19:27:46 Preparing Image... 
I 19:27:46 Checking Path Length... 
I 19:27:46 Contents: 2 Files, 0 Folders 
I 19:27:46 Size: 735,828,090 bytes 
I 19:27:46 Sectors: 359,292 
I 19:27:46 Image Size: 736,428,032 bytes 
I 19:27:46 Image Sectors: 359,584 
I 19:27:46 Operation Successfully Completed! - Duration: 00:00:00 
I 19:30:07 Operation Started! 
I 19:30:07 Building Image Tree... 
I 19:30:17 Checking Directory Depth... 
I 19:30:17 Calculating Totals... 
I 19:30:17 Preparing Image... 
I 19:30:17 Checking Path Length... 
I 19:30:17 Contents: 2 Files, 0 Folders 
I 19:30:17 Size: 735,828,090 bytes 
I 19:30:17 Sectors: 359,292 
I 19:30:17 Image Size: 736,395,264 bytes 
I 19:30:17 Image Sectors: 359,568 
I 19:30:24 Operation Successfully Completed! - Duration: 00:00:17 
I 19:30:24 Operation Started! 
I 19:30:24 Source File: -==/\/[BUILD IMAGE]\/\==- 
I 19:30:24 Source File Sectors: 359,568 (MODE1/2048) 
I 19:30:24 Source File Size: 736,395,264 bytes 
I 19:30:24 Source File Volume Identifier: 
I 19:30:24 Source File Application Identifier: IMGBURN V2.4.1.0 - THE ULTIMATE IMAGE BURNER! 
I 19:30:24 Source File Implementation Identifier: ImgBurn 
I 19:30:24 Source File File System(s): ISO9660, UDF (1.02) 
I 19:30:24 Destination Device: [1:0:0] _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A 1.01 (E (ATA) 
I 19:30:24 Destination Media Type: DVD-R (Disc ID: MCC 03RG20) (Speeds: 2x, 4x, 6x, 8x, 12x, 16x) 
I 19:30:24 Destination Media Sectors: 2,297,888 
I 19:30:24 Write Mode: DVD 
I 19:30:24 Write Type: DAO 
I 19:30:24 Write Speed: 16x 
I 19:30:24 Link Size: Auto 
I 19:30:24 Test Mode: No 
I 19:30:24 OPC: No 
I 19:30:24 BURN-Proof: Enabled 
I 19:30:25 Filling Buffer... (40 MB) 
I 19:30:25 Writing LeadIn... 
I 19:30:59 Writing Session 1 of 1... (1 Track, LBA: 0 - 359567) 
I 19:30:59 Writing Track 1 of 1... (MODE1/2048, LBA: 0 - 359567) 
I 19:32:12 Synchronising Cache... 
I 19:32:53 Exporting Graph Data... 
I 19:32:53 Graph Data File: C:\Documents and Settings\Dan \Application Data\ImgBurn\IBG Files\_NEC_DVD_RW_ND-3540A_1.01_SATURDAY-MAY-10-2008_7-30_PM_MCC_03RG20_16x.ibg 
I 19:32:53 Export Successfully Completed! 
I 19:32:53 Operation Successfully Completed! - Duration: 00:02:28 
I 19:32:53 Average Write Rate: 9,988 KB/s (7.2x) - Maximum Write Rate: 12,125 KB/s (8.8x) 
I 19:32:53 Cycling Tray before Verify... 
I 19:33:11 Device Ready! 
I 19:33:15 Operation Started! 
I 19:33:15 Source Device: [1:0:0] _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A 1.01 (E (ATA) 
I 19:33:15 Source Media Type: DVD-R (Book Type: DVD-R) (Disc ID: MCC 03RG20) (Speeds: 2x, 4x, 6x, 8x, 12x, 16x) 
I 19:33:15 Image File: -==/\/[BUILD IMAGE]\/\==- 
I 19:33:15 Image File Sectors: 359,568 (MODE1/2048) 
I 19:33:15 Image File Size: 736,395,264 bytes 
I 19:33:15 Image File Volume Identifier: 
I 19:33:15 Image File Application Identifier: IMGBURN V2.4.1.0 - THE ULTIMATE IMAGE BURNER! 
I 19:33:15 Image File Implementation Identifier: ImgBurn 
I 19:33:15 Image File File System(s): ISO9660, UDF (1.02) 
I 19:33:15 Read Speed (Data/Audio): MAX / MAX 
I 19:33:15 Verifying Session 1 of 1... (1 Track, LBA: 0 - 359567) 
I 19:33:15 Verifying Track 1 of 1... (MODE1/2048, LBA: 0 - 359567) 
I 19:34:24 Exporting Graph Data... 
I 19:34:24 Graph Data File: C:\Documents and Settings\Dan Sanderson\Application Data\ImgBurn\IBG Files\_NEC_DVD_RW_ND-3540A_1.01_SATURDAY-MAY-10-2008_7-30_PM_MCC_03RG20_16x.ibg 
I 19:34:24 Export Successfully Completed! 
I 19:34:24 Operation Successfully Completed! - Duration: 00:01:09 
I 19:34:24 Average Verify Rate: 10,422 KB/s (7.5x) - Maximum Verify Rate: 12,130 KB/s (8.8x) 
I 19:37:37 Close Request Acknowledged 
I 19:37:37 Closing Down... 
I 19:37:37 Shutting down SPTI... 
I 19:37:37 ImgBurn closed!


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Everything looks good to me. The DVD should be about 1/6th full, it verified fine, etc. It might just be the player is having a hard time reading that particular DVD for whatever reason. I have one player like that, will read about half of the DVDs from the same cake and not read about half the DVDs from the same cake (off brand).


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Stand-alone DVD's are VERY fussy when it comes to media. The more expensive the DVD the fussier (a $50 player here plays everything, a $200 plays very little media types)


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I have found that verbatim -DVD works best in most players.
Have also had the same experience as Kiwiguy, the more expensive the player the fussier!


----------



## DesperateDan (Aug 5, 2005)

I use verbatim media all the time, my dvd player is a cheap sony, I've had it about 6 years but as I say I can burn the video with nero using the same Verbatim disks and it will play in my dvd player, when I burned the dvd with nerovision it took 45 mins to burn it, and the disk was burned right to the end, Imgburn burned it in just a few mins I thought that doesn't seem right, The file I'm burning is a avi file


----------



## DesperateDan (Aug 5, 2005)

I think I found the answer, I just looked at my manual for my dvd player and it says the player cannot play mp3 format that conforms to ISO0966* level 1/ level2, or its extended format, Joliet, I looked at Imgburn and in the option tab- image option it says ISO9660 could that be the problem


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you sure your dvd can play avi files?
You might need to use something like dvd flick which can convert the AVI into a standard dvd file (.vob).


----------



## DesperateDan (Aug 5, 2005)

yes it can play avi files, I've burned lots of avi files with nerovision, the only problem I've got is with Imgburn, Imgburn uses the file system ISO09660, my player can't play it,


----------



## campijr (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd still also look at the type of media you are using. I have found DVD-R to be the most widely recognized by most DVD players. My second choice would be DVD+R media.


----------



## DesperateDan (Aug 5, 2005)

I found out what the problem was, my dvd player can't play avi files, also the problem I had with Imgburn was not Imgburn fault it was mine I was trying to burn a avi file, I needed to a do conversion from avi to dvd ... which imgburn dose not perform, in the end I used ConvertXtoDVD and it plays fine in dvd player


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

DesperateDan said:


> the problem I had with Imgburn was not Imgburn fault it was mine I was trying to burn a avi file, I needed to a do conversion from avi to dvd ... which imgburn dose not perform, in the end I used ConvertXtoDVD and it plays fine in dvd player


When you were burning AVI files successfully to DVD, you were burning *DVD-Video* discs. When you had problems burning AVI files to DVD, you were burning *data DVD* discs. It's important to keep in mind they are NOT the same thing except for being on the same physical medium, the DVD itself. 

The same goes for when you burn MP3 or WMA files to a DVD. If you burn the MP3 or WMA files directly to the disc, you're burning a *data DVD* that contains the audio files. To play those, you will need a DVD player that supports MP3 and WMA files. There currently isn't a way to burn *DVD-Audio* discs like the few commercially available DVD-Audio discs.

Peace...


----------



## DesperateDan (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for your very informative reply, I didn't think there was so much into burning discs.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

No problemo.  The software you use shields you from a lot of that and people tend to throw the term "DVD" around a bit loosely these days. 

Happy DVD burning! 

Peace...


----------



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

When i burn CD's they work on all players. i use sony dvd-r and convert .avi to a DVD package using win avi video converter, i then use nero to brun the files and that works like a dream. Alot of faffing about tho.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

tex0gen said:


> When i burn CD's they work on all players.


Burning audio CDs on CD-Rs tends to yield much better results than burning on CD-RWs. I've actually encountered a situation where an audio CD burned on a CD-R wouldn't play on a standalone CD player (I forget which brand but it might have been Sony) yet it played just fine in the CD player in the car. I suspect the CD player in the car was "newer" and could read the CD-R where the standalone player had "issues".

Peace...


----------

